# Fisch des Jahres 2018



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

Nach 
2014 Europäischer Stör
2015	Huchen
2016	Hecht
2017	Flunder
solls nach zuverlässigen Infos 
2018 Stichling
sein....

Wie die Leistungen des DAFV werden die Fische des Jahres immer kleiner..

2019 dann Guppy?

2020??????

Auf jeden Fall würde der Stichling als "beliebter" Angelfisch zeigen, dass der Rest-DAFV und die ihn noch tragenden Landesverbände die Richtung eher wieder weiter in Richtung Naturschutz und nicht in Richtung Angeln und Angler oder gar Anglerschutz verschieben wollen würden..

Öffnen werden wir den Thread dann wieder, wenn das offiziell verkündet wird.


----------

